# single



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

Da Panorama 18/1/2007

I dati del censimento del 2005 esaminati dal New York Times confermano che per la prima volta cresce il numero delle donne americane non sposate: sono il 51%. "Meglio dare priorità ai propri interessi, senza sacrificarli per un amore che non dà certezze"



*Gli uomini americani sono avvisati: le donne scelgono sempre più di rimanere sole, piuttosto che male accompagnate.*
Se nel 1950, solo il 35% di loro risultava non avere un marito, nel 2000 la percentuale è salita al 49%, per raggiungere nel 2005 la maggioranza: il 51%. E le probabilità di aumento sono buono, visto che sociologi e demografi parlano di un trend irreversibile. 

Allargando però lo sguardo, i dati del censimento 2005, ripresi dal _New York Times_, dimostrano *che ciò che manca nella vita di coppia degli americani è un legame solido*: per la prima volta, infatti, le coppie sposate sono diventate una minoranza tra i nuclei familiari, a vantaggio della meno tradizionale convivenza.
"Il matrimonio — ha dichiarato *Stephanie Coonts, direttrice del Consiglio della famiglia contemporanea* — non è più l'istituzione che regola la vita degli americani. 
La maggioranza di questo 51% è stata sposata o si sposerà, quelle che sono o rimarranno nubili ammontano solo al 25%. Ma è ormai chiaro che la donna trascorrerà più di metà della sua vita di adulta fuori dal matrimonio".
A crescere, in realtà, non è semplicemente il numero delle single, che in realtà sono solo una su 4, ma anche quello delle* divorziate e delle conviventi*, forse perché piace sempre più alle donne mantenere una certa indipendenza.

*LE CAUSE*
Gli esperti sottolineano come le motivazioni come hanno determinato questa tendenza siano diverse.
Da un lato, infatti, *le donne si sposano sempre più tardi per dedicarsi alla carriera o ai propri interessi*, dall'altro c'è *chi preferisce convivere o per lunghi periodi o addirittura per tutta la vita*, abbandonando la strada del matrimonio.
A differenza degli uomini, le donne vivono più a lungo come vedove e, dopo il divorzio, rinviano più a lungo degli uomini un possibile secondo matrimonio, godendosi in molti casi una ritrovata libertà.
La singlitudine, quindi, come condizione prima forzata e poi abbracciata con determinazione: il _New York Times_ ha intervistato numerose donne che vivono senza un marito e non ne ha trovata una scontenta.
C'è anche chi come la trentaduenne Emily Zuck, ha convissuto con due partner, nel corso degli anni, e se ne dice felice, anche se pensa, prima o poi, di sposarsi. Sheila Jamison, 45 anni, è più diffidente verso il matrimonio: "Quasi tutti i miei ex compagni che si sposarono negli Anni Ottanta hanno divorziato o sono separati". Per la sessantenne Carol Crenshaw, rimasta sola dopo 33 anni, la solitudine è un privilegio: "Per la prima volta in vita mia posso fare ciò che voglio".

*ALCUNI DATI*
I dati del censimento del 2005 riservano anche alcune sorprese.
Su 117 milioni di donne di oltre 15 anni, 63 milioni erano sposate, ma di esse 3 milioni e 100 erano separate legalmente e 2 milioni e 400 mila non avevano più il consorte a casa per motivi diversi, dall'abbandono del tetto coniugale al servizio militare.
Differenze anche a seconda dell'etnia: le donne di colore che vivevano senza un marito erano il 70%, mentre le bianche il 45%.
Più stabili gli uomini: il 53% di essi restava con la moglie, una disparità dovuta soprattutto al fatto che dopo il divorzio gli uomini americani si risposano prima e più delle donne. "Ma* in America — ha osservato Stephanie Coonts — ci sono meno uomini che donne. Le donne stentano ad accasarsi una seconda volta*".

Che sia per volontà propria o per scelta altrui, la vita solitaria spicca soprattutto tra le giovani. Dal 1950 al 2000 la percentuale delle donne sposate, tra i 15 e i 24 anni, è scesa dal 42% al 16% e, tra i 25 e i 34 anni, dall'82% al 58%.
Così afferma* William Frey, un demografo del Brookings institute*: "Dagli Anni Sessanta sempre più donne rifiutano di dipendere da un marito o dal matrimonio e preferiscono convivere senza sposarsi. È *questione di femminismo, di libertà, di carriera, forse anche delle esperienze matrimoniali negative* dei figli del baby boom".
Quindi, chiosa il _NYT_, è certo che la *crescente tendenza vada rintracciata nella maggiore voglia di indipendenza e affermazione professionale delle signore*, che preferiscono sempre più dare priorità ai propri interessi, senza sacrificarli per un "amore" che non dà certezze.





Il grassetto NON  è mio ...interesse ..nullo..ma contribuisco... Fa, cosa si fa per te


----------

